# Resplendent Quetzal



## Glenn Bartley (May 6, 2016)

I just never get tired of these guys...







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/1600 sec
Aperture: 6.3
Exposure compensation: -2/3
ISO: 1600
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful bird. Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## deleteme (May 6, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2016)

Back from your trip? Post more photos so I can drool


----------



## Mr Bean (May 7, 2016)

Wow, great pic.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 7, 2016)

Hi Glenn. 
Lovely shot, beautiful iridescent colour, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps I wouldn't mind a car in that colour if paint technology can catch up to nature at some point. 



Glenn Bartley said:


> I just never get tired of these guys...
> 
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Shutter speed: 1/1600 sec
> ...


----------

